# new exotic laminate



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I finally finished up a few laminates that have been in progress for over six months now. This shooter is the final iteration of my target model. The core is purple heart sandwiched between Bocote, with black and white Ebony handle scales. It is finished with 9 coats of Tru Oil, rubbed out with 0000 steel wool between coats and finished with a paste wax. It shoots just as well as it looks. I may like this one best for more than a week!!


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

wow absolutely gorgeous!

Chris


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

flippinout said:


> I I may like this one best for more than a week!!


That's funny!!

That is a beautiful sling shot!! I'd be scared to shoot it!LOL


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice !!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Gorgeous work and a very nice shooter! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

SWEET!
philly


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

You certainly know your way round a piece of wood flip!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

One of the best I have seen!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

First class job !


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. I recently was at an archery tournament and had several folks begging to buy it. I can't part with this one.... just yet!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Superb!!! Perfect combination of wood.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

That is one of the pretties forks I have seen. Very good work.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Super pretty. You have made some of the pretties slingshots I have seen


----------



## Mario (Feb 15, 2011)

You really know how to bring out the beauty in the wood!... Great job!...


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

A very beautiful fork.
``parting is such sweet sorrow``....................


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, very nice slingshot!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

topnotch finishing









BTW: Welcome as a vendor here!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't think I'd be able to let that one go either, it's a beauty!
That design looks ideal for target shooting.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice slingshot


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

You really have achieved an excellent finish


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's got to be one of the nicest looking slingshots Ive ever seen. Beautiful work.
Martin


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Ohh my, that is one heII of a looker you've created Flip..

I see a lot of "best slingshot I've ever seen" comments, and that says something right there....I am no follower but, that is one of the best looking boardcuts I have ever seen in my time here on the SSF.









Really, that is a work of art, like a world famous painter who took his time choosing the right blends of paint to put together the masterpiece. You chose the right woods, and you put them together like an artisan with decades of training. I am awe struck, which would explain these mutterings...

But what can a slingshotaholic say after gazing at a frame like this?

Well done
- John


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, those are great. Excellent job!

Jörg


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Go! until I found this piece! I wondered why have not I seen this pretty Flipinout.

I take a leap to track your issues and keep the most beautiful images. If you are an inspiration to me Flipinout.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Awesome job. I love these exotics. What a beautiful piece.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

stunning!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

​Cool​


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very very nice


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Flippinout,
This is such a beautiful slingshot. You make really nice slingshots.Keep up the great job of yours and please share with us. Saludos.


----------

